# 3D Arrow Setup



## 5280hunter (Sep 22, 2017)

Some hypothesized builds for the Perfexion. Feel free to vote on what you would choose/think would work best and why.

BE PS23, .350, 28.5 inch, pin nocks, 120 grain BE glue in target point --> weight 383 grains --> est. speed 291.6 FPS

BE Challenger, .350, 27 inch, pin nocks, 120 grain BE glue in target point --> weight 379 --> est. speed 292.7

BE PS23, .350, 27 inch, pin nocks, 150 grain BE nock crusher target point --> weight 401 grains --> est. speed 286 FPS

BE Challenger, .350, 27 inch, pin nocks, 150 grain BE nock crusher target point --> weight 398 grains --> est. speed 287 FPS


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd do the PS23 shafts with 150 gr points. Those would be great.

I've been shooting PS23 500s with 100 gr points, but at only 50 lbs. I plan on moving up to 60 lbs and 400s with 150 up front next year.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I'm running 120 in the front of mine at cut at 27.5 c to c. My foc is about 11


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

5280hunter said:


> Hey all I have some questions about how other people are setting up their 3D arrows.
> 
> I currently shoot a Hoyt Pro Comp Elite at 66 lbs 28 inch draw and was shooting .350 spine Black Eagle Challengers cut to 27 inches with pin nocks and 120 grain points, and 3 Pro Max Vanes for a total arrow weight of 355 grains. Even with this light of an arrow I was still getting only 260 FPS from this bow.
> 
> ...


What class? Known or unknown? 

Im giong to assume being unknown noting your location - but just an assumption.

Ill take speed up to about 285fps over FOC for a 3D arrow. If I didnt have to worry about FPS or was getting plenty I am a very big believer in FOC for a variety of reasons. But if you are judging and only coming in around 265 fps, Id try to get that up - unless you judge as good as a rangefinder....if so FOC away baby !


----------



## 5280hunter (Sep 22, 2017)

Garceau

I actually shoot mostly known distance class. However, I am a fairly decent judge of yardage and am debating shooting some unknown this next year. Most of the tournaments near me are IBO scoring with both a known and a unknown class. However my favorite series of tournaments is ASA style with both a K45 class, and an unknown 45 class. 

No matter the class I intend to shoot closer to that 285 fps mark. 260 fps was unfortunately the most amount of speed I was able to get from the pro comp elite.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm shooting a Halon 6 at 62# at 28". My arrows are 29" PS23s (.350 spine) with 100gr screw in points at 291fps (400gr total weight) for IBO and 125gr screw in points for any event with a speed limit. Either way, they fly great and I haven't found a more consistent arrow. I'm building arrows that are from batch to batch, dozen to dozen are +/- 1 grain in total weight!


----------



## bigaaronricks (Oct 25, 2018)

i shot the PS27s last season they was 30.25in long with 150g nock crushers points, 3 fletch blazer heat vanes, Standard nocks and bushings they wa 
are 483.35 grains. Im shooting goldtip 30x pros this year with 150g points, pin bushings an nocks, 4 fletch blazer heat vaynes.


----------

